# Wie entschleime ich einen Fisch am besten?



## Schugga (9. September 2014)

Hallo, Ihr #h

Beim Ausnehmen meines letzten Hechtes ist mir zum ersten Mal so richtig aufgefallen, wie sehr er schleimt.

Es hörte einfach nicht auf - ich habe ihn bestimmt 5 Minuten lang unterm Wasserhahn gehalten und immer wieder den Körper entlang gestrichen, so dass der Schleim nach hinten hin ab ging - aber der Schleim kam immer wieder nach.

Nun frage ich ich Euch:

was ist der Trick?
Wie werde ich den Schleim los?
;+;+;+

Da ich so einen großen Fisch nicht komplett auf einmal verzehre, will ich ja auch ein bisschen was einfrieren - aber ohne Schleim eigentlich |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2014)

*AW: Wie entschleime ich einen Fisch am besten?*

Am einfachsten ist es den Fisch mit ein paar Händen voll Salz abzureiben.
Den Schleim in Kiemen und Maul kann man unter fließenden Wasser, mit einer alten Zahnbürste wegschrubben.
Ansonsten geht Entschleimen auch mit Salmiaklösung, dazu den Fisch einige Minuten in Wasser mit einem Schuß Salmiak geben, der Schleim löst sich dann wie von selbst.
Nochmal abspülen und den Fisch etwas wässern (kaltes Wasser!), wobei der Salmiakgeruch vollständig verschwindet.
Bei letzter Methode wird der Fisch so sehr entschleimt, dass er beim darüber greifen "quietscht"!
So machen es übrigends die Berufsfischer, zumindest bei größeren Mengen von Fischen(Aale).

Jürgen


----------



## Maxthecat (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie entschleime ich einen Fisch am besten?*

Moin !
Mit Waschsoda geht das auch sehr gut , nur sollte der Fisch noch nicht geöffnet bzw. ausgenommen sein . Das Soda löst schnell den gesamten Schleim ab . Gut danach abspülen und fertig ist der Fisch zur weiteren Verarbeitung . Habe ich ( wird so auch in Fischerei /Geschäft gemacht ) mit Aalen habe ebenfalls immer so gemacht .

Nicht so mit den Händen  ohne Gummihandschuh im Soda Wasser spielen,das brennt ein wenig auf der Haut . Ist wohl etwas ätzend das Wäsche -Soda !

Da schmeckt oder riecht hinterher auch nichts nach dem Wäsche-Soda ,gibts in jedem Discounter für ca. 1,00 €  das 500 gr. Paket .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie entschleime ich einen Fisch am besten?*

Bei wenig schleimigen Fischen reicht mir immer fest (!) mit Zewa oder altem Handtuch abreiben. Hierbei hilft es m.M.n. wenn der Fisch schon etwas trockener ist, ich denke der Wasserhahn war bei dir da eher kontraproduktiv.


Bei schleimigeren Exemplaren nehme ich wie Taxidermist Salz, am liebsten grobkörniges (5kg Sack ausm Großmarkt fürn schmalen Taler) und reib den Schleimer damit ab.


----------

